
UV blood irradiation: Is it time to remember “the cure that time forgot”? (2017) - KoftaBob
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4783265/
======
megamike
The President appears to be unaware that the States of Florida abd California
have been doing large randomized trials of the impact of UV radiation on
disinfecting the outside of the human body for a number of decades now.
However, the CDC has expressed concern that the UV radiation may have
unacceptably elevated side effects, such as skin cancer. Commercially
developed irradiation devices for external sterlization using UV radiation
have been similarly frowned upon.

The President also appears to be unaware that Europe conducted very large
scale randomized trials in 1915 through 1918 to assess the beneficial impacts
of application of common household disinfection agents applied to the skin or
internally by inhalation and ingestion.These products were not found to be
particularly efficacious in mitigating the 1918 flu epidemic. Comparison of
the test subjects with civilian control groups indicated that there were
numerous undesirable side effects such as death, blindness, severe respiratory
damage, and numerous other deleterious effects. The side effects were
sufficiently extreme that the nations signed treaties agreeing not to conduct
such mass disinfection experiments again with these products.

~~~
gus_massa
IIUC in this procedure they extract (a part of) the blood, irradiate it and
then reintroduce it, so there is no risk of skin cancer. It may be harmful for
white cells, and it is discussed in the article.

Apparently it was useful against polio, that is also caused by a virus. But I
don´t have any idea if that can be extrapolated to Covid-19 that is a very
different virus with a very different action.

(Also, I don´t know if this method scales when you need to treat hundred of
people.)

